

Amazing libraries from around the world - lelf
http://www.slate.com/blogs/behold/2014/12/05/amazing_libraries_from_around_the_world_in_the_book_reflections_libraries.html

======
twelfthnight
Here are two more (from the US) that I've always thought were especially
impressive:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geisel_Library#mediaviewer/File...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geisel_Library#mediaviewer/File:Geisel-
Library.jpg)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Jefferson_Building#media...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Jefferson_Building#mediaviewer/File:LOC_Main_Reading_Room_Highsmith.jpg)

------
_deh
Gorgeous. I'll throw in mentions for two more, both in London - Peckham
Library and the Reading Room at the British Museum.

~~~
twelfthnight
Wow. I'm sure it's not everyone's taste, but I think the Peckham is great. I
hadn't heard of it before.

